# OAA Indoor 10-ring



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I really don't think scores should be posted until the event finished.Nice shooting.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't shoot my best game but I'm happy with it. 596 outer... 577 inner. Did I mention I love the Gold Maveric?
Have fun people and shoot 'em up.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> I really don't think scores should be posted until the event finished.Nice shooting.


as much as that would be nice, with FB and AT etc i think it would be near impossible to do, heck I see all the scores when Sean collects them and knowing what I had to beat didn't help me at all


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> I really don't think scores should be posted until the event finished.Nice shooting.


I guess you should tell that to the people at Lancaster and Vegas when the early line scores are posted...

Maybe they should ban live TV coverage of pro golf events so the golfers teeing off later in the day don't find out how the guys teeing up before them are doing ?


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Great to see scores posted 50x 600, before the event is completed or not. Very good shooting! Pushes me to become a better archer. Thanks!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Stan, what did you end up with? Looked pretty good with or without a bad eye.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

560-something. At least it would have been a 300 on the blue target 

I only had a couple of badly executed shots, but I just can't aim. I think the eye is slowly getting worse, definitely harder to see now than it was 2 months ago. Looking forward to the next (and hopefully last) eye surgery.

So where are the rest of the scores from today, everyone?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone else shot this???? SCORES??????


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

still shooting, from what Sean said nothing of note other than Andrew and Chrispin 593 recurve


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That Crispin guy - wow. I remember Don Jackson's old FCA record 582 stood for years and years...570s used to be amazing scores in recurve.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok..... Cool


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what ya shoot chris ??? we are waiting


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

not to bad but nothing spectacular..... 600 54X


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

smokin chris ... I choked .... nice shootin...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary results are up.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1453&Itemid=249


----------

